# New (to me) Kenwood TS-50!



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Picked it up at a local hamfest in great condition!
Perfect size for a to go box! I thought it was a 
great deal for $300.. 

Pics coming soon. To go box will have 110v/12v
capabilities.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

This is something I really want to learn about!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

That is a great price. Congrats


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

hashbrown said:


> This is something I really want to learn about!


Hit me up anytime! I'm not the authority
on ham radio, but have been active since
2007. I'm more than happy to help!


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice find!


----------



## cllowe (Jun 28, 2013)

That is a good deal. I need to go to a ham fest. I have had my ticket since 06 and never been to one. They don't have many in my area.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Great score! Motivating me to travel to a ham fest.


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

We put it on a service monitor a couple
of days ago. The frequencies are perfect
on all the bands. We tested it at 10,50,
and 100 watts, plus did a 30 second dead
key and the finals didn't drop off at all!


----------

